# Gulliver's Kingdom



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Creepy pics of abandoned Gulliver's Travels amusement park in Japan...

http://beta.news.yahoo.com/photos/gulliver-s-kingdom-slideshow-1307640517-slideshow/#


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like the perfect setting for a horror movie


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Gulliver looks like me last night.... passed out on the lawn. LOL j/k


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor Gulliver's been tagged.


----------

